# 6th Annual Brandon Thomas Benefit Red Fish Tournament



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I will be there!


----------



## ihuntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

X2


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

With less than a week to go, you wanna post some more info on when and where the Capt meeting is? What about entry fees, allowable ways to trick the fish into eating, raffle ticket info, any other important info...?


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

sorry curtis, but the beam stealer will not be able to attend


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

I Have shirts available, however they are in limited supply. First come first serve. ALL shirts ARE SHORT SLEEVE! I have less than 100 so as mentioned first come first served.
I have sizes
M
L
XL
And XXL
15.00 And I will hold until day of tourney.
20.00 shipped.
PM’s will be written on a list, as well as emails. I will contact you with payment information.
[email protected]
Looking forward to seeing some of yall at the tourney Saturday!
Don’t forget the captains meeting Friday (Not Mandatory...Just a reason to drink)
Captains meeting Friday 10-Sept Do it best hardware US 1 Mims 1900hrs
Tourney first light must be in line no later than 1430 hrs
Still looking for donations to give out as raffle, this year has been an absolute struggle…

25.00 per person to fish. trick to catch fish...publix.

See yall this weekend!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Won't be able to be there to show support. Pm sent on a shirt.


----------

